# Hand feeding



## squidlinus (Oct 11, 2007)

My level 3/4 ghost can no longer catch prey as his forearms ar damaged after his last molt. He is able to move around but his forearms just dont retract properly, they are fixed in place...

Is it still possible to hand feed him if he can't grasp prey? I have tried but he doesn't seem interested, it has been 48 hours since the bad moult.

Any tips/advice appreciated as I have not encountered this before, still reasonably new to keeping mantids..

Thanks guys.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Awww bummer! ghost mantis sometimes don't feed for 3-5 days after moulting. Just give your mantis a spray daily, and try hand feed again 2 days later. Good luck!


----------



## squidlinus (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for that...ill give it a go, don't want to just let him starve


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Squind, Take a toothpick and put a tiny bit of honey on it, then take and touch it to the fly sticking him to it, take and place it to the mantids mouth going from underneath his chin so to speak so you don't frighten him and if you place it right to his mouth he will start to taste it and usually after a couiple of times doing this he will take and eat it with a good arm or just let you feed him until he is done, he may want another one so be ready with some. I usually smash the food just enough to get it not to run off ( I know, I know  but the mantis comes first), and that way the flies are within reach of my toothpick. I usually have a peanut butter lid I use for this job. Let me know if you need anything else, I've saved many mantis in the last couple of months doing this, then they molt and are good as new!


----------



## squidlinus (Oct 12, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey Squind, Take a toothpick and put a tiny bit of honey on it, then take and touch it to the fly sticking him to it, take and place it to the mantids mouth going from underneath his chin so to speak so you don't frighten him and if you place it right to his mouth he will start to taste it and usually after a couiple of times doing this he will take and eat it with a good arm or just let you feed him until he is done, he may want another one so be ready with some. I usually smash the food just enough to get it not to run off ( I know, I know  but the mantis comes first), and that way the flies are within reach of my toothpick. I usually have a peanut butter lid I use for this job. Let me know if you need anything else, I've saved many mantis in the last couple of months doing this, then they molt and are good as new!


Thanks for the advice hibiscusmile, really appreciate it. Ill give it a go and let you know how i get on.


----------



## Guest_squidlinus_* (Oct 19, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey Squind, Take a toothpick and put a tiny bit of honey on it, then take and touch it to the fly sticking him to it, take and place it to the mantids mouth going from underneath his chin so to speak so you don't frighten him and if you place it right to his mouth he will start to taste it and usually after a couiple of times doing this he will take and eat it with a good arm or just let you feed him until he is done, he may want another one so be ready with some. I usually smash the food just enough to get it not to run off ( I know, I know  but the mantis comes first), and that way the flies are within reach of my toothpick. I usually have a peanut butter lid I use for this job. Let me know if you need anything else, I've saved many mantis in the last couple of months doing this, then they molt and are good as new!


Hi,

I have had some success with feeding my little ghost using your advice he has a little nibble but then pulls away.He keeps trying to strike at the fruit fly as opposed to letting me feed him. He simply cannot grab the food, he gobbles down the honey though so at least he is getting something, im am pretty worried though as he can't be getting enough.

I just wondered if there was any other advice you could give me as I know you are an experienced mantid keeper.

Thanks

Jon (England)


----------

